# Metro+ metronozidole overdose...



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Seemed a brilliant idea,, soak black worms in metro+ YEah!! What a way to ensure the fish gets meds into system....

Sadly the body weight of peppered corries and their piggishness was not taken into consideration when doing this.... Death of the most piggish ones looked like seizures.. Medical sites list the below as toxicity to metronozidole in animals.... 

"ataxia, muscular atrophy and tremors." Yes and eventual death....

So a heads up on sneaking medication in to foods really take the time to consider doasages.. if possible I will always treat water instead..

(tetras,sterbais,endlers angels and other fish and are fine and were not effected in the least.. I imagine it was due to the piggish nature of the dozen or so pepperds out of 40 that did them in..)

So YEAH!! Lisa learned something new ..again...here's hoping no one else has to learn it this way,,,


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the deaths Lisa & thanks for the heads up


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the heads up. sorry you lost your cories.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Lisa.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Lisa.....what was the dosage of metro(gm) that you added to the blackworms.?


----------

